# What Do You Think Of This New Model?



## artistmike (May 13, 2006)

I see that Debaufre have bought out a new one in their pilot watch range, 48mm without crown, 2824-2 automatic movement, looks like no date and selling at $425 which I suppose works out at about Â£205 ...... Sounds like a good buy to me !


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

If that had a 2801 manual movement in it I would buy it.......

That crown is just asking for a manual wind......


----------



## artistmike (May 13, 2006)

Yes funnily enough that's why I liked the other version I bought from them with the Unitas 6497 version in it. What I'd like to see is this dial on a modified hand wound Unitas 6497 with centre seconds. I don't know how much extra that would put onto the cost but I feel it would be worth it. It then preserves some of the concept of using a pocket watch movement in a wristwatch.

Still, good for the price, they seem to be trying!


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

artistmike said:


> What I'd like to see is this dial on a modified hand wound Unitas 6497 with centre seconds. I don't know how much extra that would put onto the cost but I feel it would be worth it. It then preserves some of the concept of using a pocket watch movement in a wristwatch.


Also IMO it would be much better if they made it without any logo on the dial


----------



## ditchdiger (Jun 23, 2007)

agreed no logo would look great it cuts of the nos which is the whole point of it


----------



## Chromejob (Jul 28, 2006)

That's a watch for pilots? Is that a joke?

Most pilots I've flown with did not need a watch to tell them how many minutes in an hour.


----------



## artistmike (May 13, 2006)

David Spalding said:


> That's a watch for pilots? Is that a joke?


What you presumably don't understand, is that this and watches produced by other manufacturers are reproductions of similar Beobachter or "Observer" watches produced for the Luftwaffe during WW2. Traditionally there are two dial types and if you do a search for such companies as Laco, IWC or Wempe and others who produced the originals and some who still produce homage watches, you'll learn what it's all about. The history of these watches is quite fascinating. You'll then learn how the dials were used and why they needed a dial configuration like this


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

and modern pilots wouldn't need a big crown to wind the mechanism with their gloved hands either.


----------



## artistmike (May 13, 2006)

pg tips said:


> and modern pilots wouldn't need a big crown to wind the mechanism with their gloved hands either.

















:lol:


----------

